# How educated are we?



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

Bock's Graduation thread (http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=59626) got me thinkin'...

How educated are we? What's our highest education level completed or are working on?


Me:
Undergraduate Degree:
Auburn University (www.auburn.edu)
Bachelor of Science in Building Science (construction management degree)

WDE!!!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd like to vote, but there isn't an option that says "College Degree", which in my region is different from University.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Haven't voted because I don't know what the equivalent of UK NVQ Level 2 is. I am also currenly brushing up and repassing my tests for Adult Literacy and Numeracy (I have passed the Literacy and currently doing the numeracy as schools require up to date certificates and non EU.

All my other qualifications are french and wouldn't mean anything to US or UK members (after 20 years here - It no longer matters as UK do not recognise my French Certificates).


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

shortcake23 said:


> I'd like to vote, but there isn't an option that says "College Degree", which in my region is different from University.


I think since we aren't being too scientific here that we can group Colleges and Universities together. 




Dog said:


> Haven't voted because I don't know what the equivalent of UK NVQ Level 2 is. I am also currenly brushing up and repassing my tests for Adult Literacy and Numeracy (I have passed the Literacy and currently doing the numeracy as schools require up to date certificates and non EU.
> 
> All my other qualifications are french and wouldn't mean anything to US or UK members (after 20 years here - It no longer matters as UK do not recognise my French Certificates).


 
I didn't know what all to list for our non-US members, sorry!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> I think since we aren't being too scientific here that we can group Colleges and Universities together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to worry! I didn't realise this was just a US post.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a B.A. and an Ed.M., both from the U of Illinois.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Master in Engineering, DH-PHD in Physics.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

changed my mind...............


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

HS + 11 years of Military Electronics Training. Worked for me


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

This is a good thread,not for me but very interesting.

In the UK when I was at school long time ago we had CSE at 16 (certificate of secondary education)that was basic then O Level also 16 but a little higher qualification then 2 years to do A levels (things have changed since) I took CSE in 7 subjects and never went back for the results that was in 1976 (I have a phobia about exams) I have since taken at what was then classed as A level at that time Psycicology, English Lit and Law up untill the exams then bottled out. I wish I had been able to grow out of my phobia of the dam exams.

I have so much admiration for anyone that studies and takes all the exams to get where they want to be.

I have been lucky that if I wanted a job badley enough I have managed to blag my way through to get it,(by that I dont mean lyeing about qualifications,) just managed the gift of the gab at the right time.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I didnt vote because I hold multiple certifications, in various fields, and have taken some college level courses but there is no category for technical certs.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

honeys mom I think we were in the same system at about the same time, it was tough! I got the qualifications, then never really used them!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Dog said:


> Not to worry! I didn't realise this was just a US post.


Dont think this was just meant as a USA post how is the OP suposed to know equal quailifications world wide, hmmm that would be good if someone could evaluate that,unfortunatly I have not the quailifications to do it.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

B.A in Sociology and M.S. in Education


----------



## Auburnjeepster (Oct 24, 2008)

WAR EAGLE!!! Junior in History/Secondary Education

I also Have a PHD In Beer Pong ...


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Bachelor of Science in Nursing


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Yup, me too! Nursing degree!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Bachelor of Science ---Kansas State University Journalism Mass Communications/Advertising Marketing

I wanted to be a reporter til I flunked reporting. I switched to advertising soon after...


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

I have not been out of school for longer than a year since 1985. I got my first undergrad from Warren Wilson College in 89. It was a BA in English Lit with a concentration in Medieval Lit. I then went to ECPI and graduated validictorian with a degree in computer tech. I then found myself at NC School of Natural Healing where I eared 2 degrees. The first was in Medicinal Herbalism, the second was meditation instruction and esoteric healing. I then found myself at Western Carolina University and earing a degree in Middle Grades Education. I was quickly talked into a Master's program and just finished my MAT in applied teaching. 

I don't know what I'm going to get next... I've been thinking about getting a master trainer liscense but I don't know how to go about getting it. I'll keep researching


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

just hi school -- but when I retired my job required a 4 year degree in almost anything

(love learning, but I truly HATE school -an anxiety thing? even get nervous about classes Bridger & I go to)


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

B.S. in Biology from Boston College,
D.M.D. and post doctoral certificates in prosthodontics and maxillofacial prosthetics, all from Tufts University Dental School


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

1. BS in Education from Southwest Texas State University (now Texas State University) 
2. MS in Curriculum and Instruction (focus on Educational Technology) from Houston Baptist University
3. 27 hours towards MS in Counseling (never finished . . .)


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Soon to be BS in Public Administration from University of Arkansas


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

mmmmmmmmm,

got o's and a's in school.
joined the air force and got more tech quals

got a city and guilds trade qual in carpentry and joinery

got a rafed 1 & 2 english / maths

ond and hnd in the r a f

still cant get a ******** job cos i am now too old and demand more money than a 6 week carpenter with a poxy nvq.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

B.S. Human Development with a concentration in Early Childhood Education- Wheelock College

M.S. Education/Language and Literacy- Framingham State College

What am I doing now with my degrees? Absolutely nothing. Does being a stay-at-home-mom count? LOL!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Bachelor of Social Work. Too lazy to go for my Masters!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I have my A levels in Psychology, English language and Graphic design and a National Diploma in graphic design then a BA (hons) graphic design but then I ditched the graphics to do my Post graduate Certificate of Education...which gets me a third of the way of my masters...I may go back and finish it off one day...can't face it yet though!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm halfway through my BA!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

Auburnjeepster said:


> WAR EAGLE!!!...


Now that's what I like to see!

WDE!!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

After attending 10 different colleges and universities, I finally ended up with a BS in "Management and Organizational Development" from Mount Olive College in NC.

Numerous CEUs and other training courses and certificates both before and since then (including several at University of North Carolina ~ "Tar Heels"!!!!!!!!!).


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm currently pursuing my Bachelor of Science in Business Administration as well as my Bachelor of Science in Accounting. I am also in a "fast-track" program to get my Masters of Business Administration (MBA) one year after completing my Bachelor's degree.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a Bachelor of Arts from Colgate University in Hamilton, NY and a Masters from Wesleyan University in Middletown CT. (Plus semester at Cambridge University in England). I'm hard at work right now on dog training CPDT and ABCT just for fun.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Auburnjeepster said:


> WAR EAGLE!!! Junior in History/Secondary Education
> 
> I also Have a PHD In Beer Pong ...


Bring it on, baby. I'm getting older, but I can still get competitive for some beer pong.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I have my 3-year college diploma in Aviation, and looking to get my Masters of Science in Airport Planning but I'm not going to start it until another 2 or 3 years from now.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

BA in Psychology from Purdue University
MS in Management from the Krannert School of Business at Purdue University

I graduated in the middle of a recession, couldn't get a decent job so decided to go to grad school. I was a TA for Accounting, which paid my tuition. My son Brian was just a toddler at the time


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I have my Bachelors Degree in Biological Sciences...
DH has his Bachelors in Business Economics and Masters degree in Economics

He's using his - I'm currently doing Accounting - not using mine at all


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have an advanced degree in counseling but my real education has been LIFE!
Living an involved active life in whatever interests and thrills you is what is important.

From my experience with people, there are many with several doctorates who are idiots and others who never finished school who are so wise.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does working at an Ivy League Institution since 1986 and knowing the Vice Chancellor of a University count? LOL


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Kimm, that counts about as much as my degree in philosophy Actually, your knowing the VC probably counts for more!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Does working at an Ivy League Institution since 1986 and knowing the Vice Chancellor of a University count? LOL


Yes! We have four Yalies on the board, I believe, and I count you as one of them!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

BS in Biology & MA in Counseling both from The University of Alabama - so just gotta say it:


ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have an Associate of Science and Bachelor of Science in Civil Engineering from the University of Maine. Though I spent way too much time at the advanced hydraulics lab (on campus pub) :


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a Master's and Ph.D. in biology. I flunked miserably at beer pong.

The Pudden has a certificate in Canine Good Citizenship, but I know for a fact that she cheated.


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

Bachelors’ in computer sciences and Mathematics

Ripley's Dad


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool to see our backgrounds and life experiences...

1. Bachelor of Science in Nursing: Indiana University of Pennsylvania (IUP)...1991

2. Masters of Science in Nursing: DeSales University (PA) -- Family Nurse Practitioner...2001

Hey, ilovemydogs, I see you're also in PA...did you go to a PA nursing school?

~Kim~


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Associates in Communication. 
15+ years of production and design, always worked (for the most art) in a University system/public policy arena.

I should go back someday, maybe political science or theology.

Can't use the poll, no Associates+ Life option. : )


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey, I'm a Purdue alum too!
BS in management/marketing 1979
then back for Masters in Math. Education (not Purdue) so I could teach while my kids were young.
When were you there???




Tahnee GR said:


> BA in Psychology from Purdue University
> MS in Management from the Krannert School of Business at Purdue University
> 
> I graduated in the middle of a recession, couldn't get a decent job so decided to go to grad school. I was a TA for Accounting, which paid my tuition. My son Brian was just a toddler at the time


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh, I could not agree more!! Well said!!



Debles said:


> I have an advanced degree in counseling but my real education has been LIFE!
> Living an involved active life in whatever interests and thrills you is what is important.
> 
> From my experience with people, there are many with several doctorates who are idiots and others who never finished school who are so wise.


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

Cool to get a feel for people's inetrests outside of our wonderful dogs!

BA Geography, BS History/Social Studies Education, Masters Education 

I have finished 28 hours past my masters, but have not yet decided what to apply it to as I plan to stay in the classroom, no desire to go into administration.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> hey, I'm a Purdue alum too!
> BS in management/marketing 1979
> then back for Masters in Math. Education (not Purdue) so I could teach while my kids were young.
> When were you there???


Cool-undergrad was 69-74(year off while I was pregnant), and undergrad was 74-76! I might have been your TA if you took Accounting 101 

Neat to run across another Purdue grad!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

BA- Spanish Literature
JD


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> BA in Psychology from Purdue University
> MS in Management from the Krannert School of Business at Purdue University
> 
> I graduated in the middle of a recession, couldn't get a decent job so decided to go to grad school. I was a TA for Accounting, which paid my tuition. My son Brian was just a toddler at the time


We are Boilermakers too!!!! I did my undergraduate work there in journalism and my husband has both his undergraduate and masters degrees from Purdue. I will finish my master's in higher education administration at Illinois State University in December.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Earned my BS in Psych from Kutztown, 
MS from PCPS(Philadelphia College of Pharmacy and Science, now known as University of Sciences in Philadelphia) 
and finally got through the last 4 years(finally!) working through my PHD in counseling from Temple.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

BA from Hollins University where I majored in English with a concentration in Creative Writing and a minor in Political Science. I would like to get my masters, but don't want to spend the money until I am certain I know exactly what I want to do. 

It would be really interesting to also divide this poll into age groups for each level of education. As a 25 year old I feel my generation is almost overly educated, and more and more of us are going to college. For me, at least in the fields I work in, a masters today is what a college degree was 10-15 years ago. It's great Americans are getting more and more educated, but it makes the "real world" that much more competitive. 

I'm sure (I know many) there are plenty of people from my parent's generations that have a HS diploma or an AA degree that have very high level careers, but I think today that would be very difficult to do.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok, I'll come out of the closet and play.

AA-with an emphysis in chemistry
BS-Human Anatomy
BS-Health and Wellness
DC-Doctorate of Chiropractic
and hopefully soon to be AVCA certified animal chiropractor

Now I'm trying to figure out what to due with my life outside of school.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm still in High School! :wave:


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

University of Oklahoma, BA International Business/Finance 2006
University of Oklahoma, JD - in progress... come on 2011!! 





gabbys mom said:


> BA- Spanish Literature
> JD


Where did you go to law school Gabby's Mom? And what kind of law do you practice now, if at all? :wavey::wavey:


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Another journalism and business graduate here--
BS in Journalism, University of Florida
MBA, University of Miami (Coral Gables)

Couldn't help but post after the Oklahoma grad--sorry about that, BIMM!


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

rappwizard said:


> Another journalism and business graduate here--
> BS in Journalism, University of Florida
> MBA, University of Miami (Coral Gables)
> 
> Couldn't help but post after the Oklahoma grad--sorry about that, BIMM!


You are a football fan I guess... Maybe you will be lucky enough to play against us in another championship game. We can't win championships so you are pretty much a shoe in if you play us! 
:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It's very interesting to read about everyone. I love getting to know you all better.

I have some college in Piano Performance. Loved it but had 2 small kids and then got involved in training and showing horses. Can't do everything. :no:

My claim to academic fame is: Son graduated from U of Michigan, was a nuke on a sub in the Navy, got his Master's in Education. He married a U of M nursing school grad who specializes in orthopedics.

Daughter graduated from U of Michigan with bach in technical writing, is working on a second bachelor's in preparation for nursing school. Married a fellow U of M graduate who work in prostate cancer research at the U.

Having no credentials of our own, we're very proud of our educated off spring.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I really enjoyed this thread when it first came out and would have sworn I had responded to it... but I just figured out I never did when it didn't show in my subscribed posts. :doh: Oh well, better late than never!

I have my Doctor of Physical Therapy (DPT) degree from Indiana University. It's a clinical doctorate... not a PhD or an MD (though we got to take a couple courses with the med students). 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I graduated in 1981 with a BS In transportation, travel & tourism.....used my degree to be a stay at home Mom and then substitute teacher. 
Right now I am taking courses to become a Medical Transcriptionist


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh, I graduated from Niagara Univeristy in NY


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

BS in Industrial Organizational Psychology from Northwest Mo State Univ
MS in Management & Leadership from Webster Univ (this was a "box checker" for the Air Force)
Hoping to use my GI Bill once I retire to go back & get a real degree.


----------



## docinbird (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm one of those students you read about that never seem to finish. I certainly don't need any more degrees, but I enjoy learning. I'm taking a course this semester just for the fun of it. Oh, along the way I picked up a few degrees. Electrical engineering, physics, psychology, and one I created myself.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

MillysMom said:


> BA from Hollins University where I majored in English with a concentration in Creative Writing and a minor in Political Science. I would like to get my masters, but don't want to spend the money until I am certain I know exactly what I want to do.
> 
> It would be really interesting to also divide this poll into age groups for each level of education. As a 25 year old I feel my generation is almost overly educated, and more and more of us are going to college. For me, at least in the fields I work in, a masters today is what a college degree was 10-15 years ago. It's great Americans are getting more and more educated, but it makes the "real world" that much more competitive.
> 
> I'm sure (I know many) there are plenty of people from my parent's generations that have a HS diploma or an AA degree that have very high level careers, but I think today that would be very difficult to do.


My step-son dropped out of hs...rethought that...and got his GED. He's doing great! At every job he has done...he's learned and built from it...and had the ambition to move up.

I think a degree can help...but the real "edge" is doing any work with enthusiam and being able to learn on the job and having ambition. 

I personally would rather be a "peon"....no more high-powered jobs for me.


----------

